# Iasca Eastern Canadian Finals



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

Over $5,000.00 dollars of swag up for grabs!


----------



## 3cyltrbo (Apr 11, 2011)

This is great to know, and its exciting news.....although having been out of the loop for a while it would have been nice to have had more than 10 days notice


----------

